# Coming down the final stretch before Winter,...



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, here we sit on the downhill side of September,.... with just a short time left before things could change almost overnight,.... (2 years ago, I started plowing in 11 days from today!!),... altho freeze-up is still at least a month off under normal conditions. We've had at least a week & a half of cloud-free days, which have been just beautiful around here. Our peak fall colors are behind us now by at least a week or two,... with many trees completely bare already,... and even tho I didn't take as many pictures of the changing colors as I would have liked, I did take a few. It freezes pretty hard every night,... with ice on everything in the mornings,... I think 22° F (approx -12° C) is the coldest I've seen to this point so far,... many of the birds have already left for the warmer south lands,... and I saw a rabbit yesterday that has white feet already as well. Anyways,.... here's a few snaps of what it looked like around here in the past week or two,... :waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

This is what you'd see driving the highway around here lately,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

More along the road,... (they seem a little fuzzy looking thru the windshield,... )


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Getting off the roads is great too,.. when the weather is like this,.... prsport


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Of course,.... this is the time of year when you gotta get your groceries in the freezer too,... (brother with his moose from a couple days ago)


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Not too much snow right now below about the 8,000 foot level, or so, of the mountains, but that will soon change,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

About the only place you'll find any fresh snow lower than that right now, is around a glacier,... where the whole valley is full of ice,.. which will drop the air temps down more than other places,... and bring the snow line farther down the mountains,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

But the upper halves of the tallest mountains around here are already locked into winter-time,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

So,.. that's about it for now,.... if you don't start getting pumped when you see the seasons change,... then maybe you're in the wrong business,.... :waving::salute:


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

wow...amazing pictures. I cant wait until those colors hit peak around here. just started changing. Winter is definitely coming fast...Awesome moose too.


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*amazing*

The photos you take are amazing! I can't wait for the white stuff here, I wished it snowed in september. payup


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

I love the pic's what a nice place to live. How much snow do you get up there every year.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

as always great pics makes me want to visit your great state more and more!ussmileyflag


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

nice hunting season in mass. doesnt start till oct. 18 but congrates looks like a great moose



Alaska Boss;1074189 said:


> Of course,.... this is the time of year when you gotta get your groceries in the freezer too,... (brother with his moose from a couple days ago)


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

looking good! when i was headed to fairbanks and back laborday weekend i saw lots of great fall colors. i've wanted to head over your way for along time as i've never been but maybe next year.

right now im just waiting for PFDs so i can get some new snow tires on the new daily drivers...hope it snow doesnt come for awhile down here lol


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Its just not fair btw how do you guys like the no tax deal up there that ive heard about


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

talking about sales tax? ifso it depends where you go. some citys have it some dont. i've been born and raised with no sales tax so when i go somewhere that has it i'm like WTF lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

once again great pictures,when you thinking you will have your first plowable event?And what kind of gun do you use to killa moose?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

the new boss 92;1074365 said:


> once again great pictures,when you thinking you will have your first plowable event?And what kind of gun do you use to killa moose?


im interested in what kinda gun also haha great pics wish i could pack up and move alaska is my kinda place


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

the new boss 92;1074365 said:


> once again great pictures,when you thinking you will have your first plowable event?And what kind of gun do you use to killa moose?





fisher guy;1074719 said:


> im interested in what kinda gun also haha great pics wish i could pack up and move alaska is my kinda place


First plowable snowfall is usually in the 2nd half of October,.... we may get 6", 8" 10" or more before that,... but until the ground is froze up solid & people have packed down a little bit of a base, I hate to dig up dirt & gravel from people's yards & driveways.

Probably the most common cartridge for moose is the 'ole 30-06,... since it's a good compromise for moose, caribou, black bears, etc. But I have friends who use 7mm's, .270's, etc for moose, which is fine if the shot is well-placed, but others use 300 mags, and even .338's, just to make sure it goes down the first time,... and right away,... many times moose are hanging out right on the edges of ponds, lakes, rivers, etc., and if it has time to jump in & swim out in the middle before it dies,... you will, from that day on, make doubly sure that you do not repeat that senerio again,... :crying:

Thought I would add another picture from the hood of my old truck from today,.... and even tho it's not snow,... it is frozen white stuff,... :bluebounc


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

You always have the most awesome pictures. Those mountains are just beautiful.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome, I am pumped! the pictures with the lakes are beautiful


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish it was at least cooling down more here. Day time temp tomorrow is 80+


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Still a couple months for us here. Cant wait though. Leaves should be turning more and more in the coming weeks. 

By the way awesome pictures as usual.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow that is so nice!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

It was +20° F this morning,... and there's enough frost in the ground each morning now to make a hard crust, before the sun thaws it out. Had a couple more scenery shots from around here from earlier that I didn't post,... so thought I better get them on, before everything turns white,... 60% chance of snow for the mountain areas by this weekend,.... :bluebounc


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Awsome pictures as allways. I realy like the one with your brother's moose.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Leaves falling on the trucks will soon be replaced with the white stuff.....


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks for sharing those beautiful picts


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

mercer_me;1076001 said:


> Awsome pictures as allways. I realy like the one with your brother's moose.


Thanks,... I've had a couple steaks from it already,... mighty fine eatin',... 

Other wildlife,.. especially the animals around Valdez always look kinda lost at this time of year,.. when all the salmon are gone,... now they have to work for a living again,... bears, eagles, seals & sea lions, etc,.... (took these pics this morning)


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

So,... maybe the next ones will be more black & white,.... :waving:


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Photos*

WOW !!!! Great photos….. tnx for sharing


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, yesterday, 9-23-10, we had our first snow flurries,... it didn't stick or amount to anything, but the snow flakes were just slowly floating down,... I tried to capture it on the camera,.. but it didn't show,... all I could show is that the ice on the puddles hadn't thawed yet at noon,... There is most definitely a bite in the air,... :bluebounc:waving:


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Alaska Boss;1077038 said:


> Well, yesterday, 9-23-10, we had our first snow flurries,... it didn't stick or amount to anything, but the snow flakes were just slowly floating down,... I tried to capture it on the camera,.. but it didn't show,... all I could show is that the ice on the puddles hadn't thawed yet at noon,... There is most definitely a bite in the air,... :bluebounc:waving:


yeah and here it was 94 degrees at noon:yow!:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I need to move to Alaska.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we're getting light frost here in anchorage....seems like fall just drags on and on!


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics and info Alaska Boss I look forward to them, we were close to 90 yesterday, and tonight the colder fall like weather is finally moving in to our area hopefully to stay awhile.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

again thank you for the pics. let it snow!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

its snowing here in anchorage....not amounting to anything but its snow!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Alaska Boss;1076025 said:


> So,... maybe the next ones will be more black & white,.... :waving:


I need to grab a sports car and go driving up there. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

91AK250;1078009 said:


> its snowing here in anchorage....not amounting to anything but its snow!!


Hey Russ,.. I was just in Anchorage on Friday,... going thru the mountains during those nasty winds,... the Glenn Hwy between Eureka & Sutton had trees in the highway all over the place,... I came around one bend and here's this guy in a truck and a chunk of rope pulling a big cottomwood tree out of the road so the traffic could get by,.. radio said Palmer area had winds in excess of 75mph. Anyway, the mountains were mostly still bare when I came to town, and the next day going back, there was lots of new snow that went way down into the valleys,.. so I figured this was coming. A couple shots on my way home,... :waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1078044 said:


> I need to grab a sports car and go driving up there. Absolutely beautiful.


Yeah,... the colors can be great, but it's like they're here today & gone tomorrow. After the first couple good hard frosts, everything changes almost overnight,... then the next time the wind blows, the colors are gone, the trees are bare, and it can look like winter almost overnight,...


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Definetly getting the nice cool fall weather here. Ready for the snow to fly


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow that is amazing! God sure did create some beautiful landscapes!!!!!!!


----------



## sjones (Nov 19, 2009)

very nice pics


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i'd have a hard time not going 160mph down this road on my street bike.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

you wouldnt want to, the frost heaves can be deadly. lol allthough i did get my excursion up close to 120mph out on our highways,


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

91AK250;1094550 said:


> you wouldnt want to, the frost heaves can be deadly. lol allthough i did get my excursion up close to 120mph out on our highways,


Do you have frost heaves all year round?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

frost heaves are the worst. there are several roads around me I cant drive from Jan-Feb until at least may-june. They get very bad.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

AK Boss are you near Valdez or Denali?

91AK where in Anch. I used to live off of 36th and Muldoon.


----------

